# R.I.P Blaze



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

Saw you born on 19th April 2008
you was smaller than all the rest, I wasnt gonna give up on you neither did your mum.
but you gave up 26th April 2008
you go to sleep now baby.
I'll miss you


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh no :sad:

RIP Blaze x


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

so sorry rip little 1 xxx


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

also R.I.P to hesr sister Junior who curled up and never woke up earlier today


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh bless 
RIP to them both, they can play together in kitty heaven..


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

RIP little one.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

:sad: Poor you, I am sorry for your losses. RIP little ones.


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw! So sorry to hear your loss. 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

awww sorry to hear that x sleep tight little ones R.I.P x


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awww, that's sad. R.I.P little ones *


----------

